# Synchronisation sélective icloud



## Sambartos (7 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaitais utiliser le forfait 2To d'icloud pour stocker mes séries mais apparemment la synchronisation sélective n'existe pas sur icloud, Est ce que quelqu'un a des infos? Quel intérêt d'avoir 2To de stockage si on doit avoir la même capacité sur son mac? 
Merci pour vos infos à ce sujet

Samuel


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2018)

Renseigne-toi sur les pages d'explications de iCloud (en partant d'ici).

Tout dépendra bien sûr de ton Mac et du système qui le fait fonctionner : avec High Sierra, tu peux avoir un fonctionnement où le stockage iCloud est une extension du stockage de tes appareils. L'idée est que le système décharge le trop-plein sur iCloud. Par exemple, tu as 1 TB de photos ; seuls 150 GB sont physiquement sur ton Mac et, quand tu veux utiliser une photo qui n'y est pas, le système se charge habilement (?) de la télécharger pour la mettre à disposition. Quand le système commence d'être trop chargé, des fichiers sont supprimés sur le Mac mais conservés en ligne.
Bien entendu, il faut que ta connexion à Internet soit disponible et active ; clairement, on suppose que tu as une connexion permanente et que c'est cool (genre la vie idéale du Californien, citadin et avec un forfait _data_ bien fourni).


----------

